# Attitudes Toward Breeding...



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been reading all the forums throughout the site and notice that there are a lot of passionate bordering on hostile responses to persons having questions regarding breeding or specific breeders. I understand that breeding should be done by experienced breeders, not to buy from backyard breeders or pet stores and that certain tests should be performed and passed prior to breeding, but why the hostility?
I never plan to breed, I have no interest or skill. I would never buy from a backyard breeder or pet store, but I would also be very apprehensive about any question that I may have being asked on the forum because of the responses that people provide. Just curious.....
And, on a side note, although I did receive the AKC registration papers for my pups that I love dearly regardless of the tests passed or papers received or the show prospect, the papers really don't matter to me because I love them regardless (with the normal short puppy cuts and pet quality status).:scared:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It sure has gotten heated at times!! Hopefully you will keep visiting and keep finding it an educational tool. I do not feel the hostility is necessary either- we should just agree to disagree on some issues. A lot of the more heated threads have been removed, so it has ben even worse than what you may have seen. I am hoping that since the faces to names thread, that we will all visualize the other party, regardless of their views, and be a little kinder on here. We all have opinions, and they are just that. There isn`t a right one or a wrong one, just differing ones.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I get it. 

There have been several very similar posts to yours. I agree with Arreua that maybe the faces to the names thread might change that.....but I highly dought it considering not everyone took part in it.

Just be careful what you ask, you never know what you might get! lol 

I have been on forums where it is WAY worse but it was usually a really high debating issue and for me some of the nit picking, 3rd degree and overstepping of questions is really out of line, and often petty:rolffleyes: I hold back from speaking my mind because there is a lot of good here. 

I love my dogs no matter what!


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

I really appreciate the calm, rational and informative responses. If we're all here to share and learn, that's how it should be. Thank you!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The way I see it is the current breeders aren't going to be around forever, they should pass down their knowledge of proper breeding instead of trying to scare or intimidate someone out of the practice.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> The way I see it is the current breeders aren't going to be around forever, they should pass down their knowledge of proper breeding instead of trying to scare or intimidate someone out of the practice.


That is entirely right. And the next generation of breeders is not going to agree on everything either, so maybe they can also learn from us how to handle disagreement with a bit of grace and acceptance. (If we ever get to that point ourselves!!)


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Dog breeding like other topics can be very controversial. Dog breeding is not an endeavor which should ever be taken lightly. Every breeder must establish for their breeding program which traits are vital, which can be tolerated, and which are unacceptable. It is impossible to achieve every breeding goal in a single litter or even in a generation. 

Unfortunately I've seen and heard to much based on what people do and don't put up on their websites. That's pretty much like judging a book by it's cover. Not all people are talented to make that marketing genius site nor do some of them even attempt to keep up their own sites. However, I encourage all prospective buyers to create relationships with breeders instead of buying quickly or impulsively. That way you have a friend and mentor for life for your precious poo or you at least know the extent of knowledge you are getting yourself into with that breeder.

This is a good link on the comparison of a Hobby Breeder versus a Backyard Breeder; http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/comparison.html


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_trj, I believe the hostility is due to disagreements on personal opinions and practices between members and breeder/show homes that members have had experience with, and breeders that they believe to not be for the betterment of the breed. 

I would ask you to give us another look. The moderators have only been assigned recently and have been working diligently to get the hostility under control. We do expect a certain etiquette on the forum despite one's opinion or personal experience. When we either read a thread that is getting out of control or are notified by PM that it is so, one of us does take action to either stop it and get it back on track or close the thread completely. It simply goes against forum rules and won't be tolerated.

Arreau is correct in that some of the worse threads have been deleted as it was getting pretty hot here at one time. But, it has much improved and members are much more courteous now. 

It is our mission to provide a forum where members can share their experience, knowledge, and pure joy of owning their poodle(s). So when members do get to a point where they cannot win others over to their way of thinking/doing things, then as Arreau said, it is best to agree to disagree and move on......or suffer the wrath of the administrator, Deputy Sheriff, and Ranger Roxy!_


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

I thank everyone for the reassurance that the board is a good place to share.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> The way I see it is the current breeders aren't going to be around forever, they should pass down their knowledge of proper breeding instead of trying to scare or intimidate someone out of the practice.


I plan to be around for a very long time.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> Dog breeding like other topics can be very controversial. Dog breeding is not an endeavor which should ever be taken lightly. Every breeder must establish for their breeding program which traits are vital, which can be tolerated, and which are unacceptable. It is impossible to achieve every breeding goal in a single litter or even in a generation.
> 
> Unfortunately I've seen and heard to much based on what people do and don't put up on their websites. That's pretty much like judging a book by it's cover. Not all people are talented to make that marketing genius site nor do some of them even attempt to keep up their own sites. However, I encourage all prospective buyers to create relationships with breeders instead of buying quickly or impulsively. That way you have a friend and mentor for life for your precious poo or you at least know the extent of knowledge you are getting yourself into with that breeder.
> 
> This is a good link on the comparison of a Hobby Breeder versus a Backyard Breeder; http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/comparison.html


Very well said Stars.....Thanks for posting this link ...


----------



## alienz (Jan 2, 2010)

I think that it is important for the sport of dog showing that those who know what they are doing help and encourage those that are interested in learning. We all have to start out somewhere. Maybe if some of the more experienced breeders were more open to assisting newbies the backyard breeders would have fewer customers or even not become 'backyard' breeders to begin with.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

alienz said:


> I think that it is important for the sport of dog showing that those who know what they are doing help and encourage those that are interested in learning. We all have to start out somewhere. Maybe if some of the more experienced breeders were more open to assisting newbies the backyard breeders would have fewer customers or even not become 'backyard' breeders to begin with.


I find all too often, however, that information and offeres of help fall on deaf ears. Very few people really want help. They just want to do what they want to do.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think if offers of help, opinions and suggestions are offered in a kind manner, people are more inclined to listen and pay attention.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think if offers of help, opinions and suggestions are offered in a kind manner, people are more inclined to listen and pay attention.


:hello: We really are wired to be more receptive when it's positive - I am feeling warm and fuzzy today . This is so true in most aspects of life, from where I sit. People can be resistent to ask if treated otherwise. I have learned much from the good and bad.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> :hello: We really are wired to be more receptive when it's positive - I am feeling warm and fuzzy today . This is so true in most aspects of life, from where I sit. People can be resistent to ask if treated otherwise. I have learned much from the good and bad.


AMEN to that!!!!


----------



## alienz (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree that there are people that won't listen. You are right. However there are going to be people that really want to learn. I guess you have to get to know someone and try to help if you can. One of my favorite sayings " Never try to teach a pig to sing it wastes your time and annoys the pig" I guess you just have to figure out which kind of animal you're dealing with lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

alienz said:


> " Never try to teach a pig to sing it wastes your time and annoys the pig" I guess you just have to figure out which kind of animal you're dealing with lol


LMAO !!! that is soooo true !


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Olie said:


> :hello: We really are wired to be more receptive when it's positive - I am feeling warm and fuzzy today . This is so true in most aspects of life, from where I sit. People can be resistent to ask if treated otherwise. I have learned much from the good and bad.


I agree with this as well. Often times people that have a lot of knowledge about something can be a bit snobby about sharing it with others because if they had to learn the hard way, they expect others to learn the hard way as well. Experiences shape how a person feels and views something so if they are bad, they tend to group everyone and everything related to that subject the same. It's just human nature.


----------

